# Agregar lámparas sin que se note



## 426ivan (Dic 8, 2015)

Buenas. Resulta que quise agregar lamparas a las luces traseras y el auto no me deja. Cada vez que ponia al menos una mas, las luces no encendian. Buscando info encuentro que algunos autos mas modernos traen sistemas de control para saber si hay problemas de consumo en las luces (por ejemplo en caso de cortocicruito). Me pareció genial al principio pero ahora considero que me genera un dolorcito de cabeza. Voy a usar relevos para que la computadora no lo detecte tomando la energía desde la bateria o desde una salida auxiliar de energia que trae el auto para tal fin en la parte de atras. Buscando entre mis componentes encuentro el IRF530 que tiene buenas prestaciones y creo que sobran para este proyectito (adjunto datos de interes). Cuando simulo mi idea, funciona, pero veo que me genera unos picos de tensión que supongo podrían "hacer algo" que tal vez todavía no entiendo sobre la computadora del auto y prefiero evitarlo antes de "probar" a ver qué pasa. Fijensé que se genera un pico hacia abajo al presionar el boton que uso para simular que se enciende por ejemplo el guiño o baliza, al soltarlo simulo que se apaga y genera el pico en sentido inverso. A priori considero que la lampara es inductiva y por ello los picos que se ven. Al ser sobre la lampara estimo que no tendria problemas porque el V(BR)DSS minimo es de 100V. Estoy pensando bien?

En vuestra opinión experta, puedo tener problemas al usar esta configuración? Como evitarian esos picos? Debo realmente prestarles atención o no afectarian a la computadora del auto?

La potencia del IRF530 excede lo que quiero hacer (hasta 88W!!!) y la corriente Ig es despreciable me parece como para que la computadora o SAM o lo que sea que tenga lo detecte (la Ig rondaria los 2 a 3 uA). El divisor resistivo es para llevar Vgs entre 6 y 8V. Vcc en la simulacion esta en 15V para considerar casos en los que el regulador/bateria fallen y tome tension directa del alternador. Obvio faltan fusibles, etc.

Qué les parece?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2015)

Y porqué no probás con un simple minirelé de 12 V , la bobina tiene un consumo despreciable .

 Mejor ponete a leer sobre disparo de mosfets , porque 1 MOhm es una barrabasada (R2 = 10 Ohms , R1 = 500 Ohms)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2015)

Ya existen temas sobre _*"Engañar"*_ a los PCU´s de automóvil para colocar tipos de lámparas distintas a las originales.
Coloca tu consulta en alguno de ellos.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo (O Parecido/Similar). *Utiliza el buscador. *


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 8, 2015)

Disculpame fogonazo, ya hice eso. Y en ninguno se intenta usar un IRF530 como intento yo, de hecho, antes de postearlo, hice lo que recomiendan hasta el cansancio, investigar, probar y demás y en rigor de verdad, yo no consulto como hacer el circuito, sino sobre el resultado de probar este circuito en el auto y las curvas que muestra la simulación. De cualquier manera, te pido me indiques como mover la consulta a esos temas de manera que quede debidamente encuadrado en el que consideras que corresponde.
Si lo copio y lo pego, seguramente estaré infringiendo la misma norma.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y porqué no probás con un simple minirelé de 12 V , la bobina tiene un consumo despreciable .
> 
> Mejor ponete a leer sobre disparo de mosfets , porque 1 MOhm es una barrabasada (R2 = 10 Ohms , R1 = 500 Ohms)


 
En realidad arranqué para el lado de los MOS porque el relé no deja de ser mecánico y pensé que sería más "elegante" si fuera de tamaño reducido. Por otro lado, los mini reles son comunes en todos lados...menos acá...

En cuanto al MOhm, quise mantener la impedancia de entrada alta sin usar AO y no generar un consumo de corriente. Con los valores que me indicas, no sumaría algunos miliamperes?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor ponete a leer sobre disparo de mosfets


esto no lo entiendo...lo estoy disparando mal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2015)

Estás haciendo un divisor de tensión de 7V con las dos de 1 MOhm , el mosfet va a trabajar en la zona lineal además de tardar un siglo en cargar la capacidad parásita del gate.

Con la de 10 mas la de 500 estarías en unos 27 mA (que no creo afecte en nada) y le llegarían 13,75V al gate (considerando batería a full de 14V)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2015)

426ivan dijo:


> . . .Si lo copio y lo pego, seguramente estaré infringiendo la misma norma. . .


Nop

Es lo que te estoy sugiriendo:


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . Coloca tu consulta en alguno de ellos. . .


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 10, 2015)

Sres Moderadores: pasados algunos días, sigo considerando que mi pregunta tiene que ver más con el transitorio que simula el simulador (valga la redudancia) y por lo tanto les consulto: trasladé la pregunta como me indicaron a un post similar. Sin embargo, considero que mi pregunta no se dirige a a si estoy haciendo un circuito correcto sino a cómo eliminar el transitorio que se observa. Si bien la redacción conlleva una duda sobre el circuito, habiendo pasado unos días y habiendo analizado que no llevo al circuito a una zona de funcionamiento errático, creo que mi duda radica en cómo eliminar el transitorio. ¿Es posible que borre la consulta de donde está ahora (circuito para trailer) y la traslade a "dudas en general"? Deberé modificar el texto para que no exista relevancia con respecto al circuito de luces de un trailer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2015)

¿ Sigue siendo una simulación ? 

¿ Probó los valores de resistores recomendados ?

¿ Lo probó con un transistor , batería-fuente y lámpara reales ?


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 10, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Sigue siendo una simulación ?
> 
> ¿ Probó los valores de resistores recomendados ?
> 
> ¿ Lo probó con un transistor , batería-fuente y lámpara reales ?


 
La verdad es que sigue siendo una simulación porque no tengo osciloscopio para probar y ver cómo se comporta en la "vida real" al conectarlo a las luces directamente. Y como el transitorio me genera mucho ruido dentro de la cabeza, pienso que es mejor no probar directamente en el auto sino hasta estar seguro que ese transitorio no afecte nada. Estos componentes los tengo "en stock" y no me costaron nada, pero la GEM del auto es carísima como para equivocarme.

No tengo mucha experiencia en conectar MOSFETs con lámparas, no entiendo bien si es normal que la lámpara se comporte así (como una L). Por eso hice la consulta. 

Si probé con esos valores de R que me indicas, pero la respuesta sigue siendo la misma. Solo cambia el "consumo" de corriente en el divisor resistivo y al considerar (según leí en los 4 o 5 topic que hay abiertos sobre conectar luces a un trailer) que eso puede hacer que corte la corriente desde la GEM y no se encienda ninguna luz prefiero mantener los valores altos ya que el MOS se "dispara por tensión", verdad? Es decir, al existir un campo eléctrico en el material se estimula la circulación de electrones por el canal N o P entre D y S y así se produce la conducción. 
Igual me queda haciendo ruido el tema que comentaste sobre la capacidad parasita del Gate. No sé si es algo a tener en cuenta realmente porque la idea es agregar luces de freno y si tardan 20ms en encenderse, igual funcionarían, no?.

Probado de manera directa, es decir con una fuente (220v-12v), funciona sin problemas, pero no quiero conectarlo todavía al auto por ese bendito transitorio que me tiene mal.

Qué opinas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2015)

Los transitorios se producirían por la presencia de bobinas-inductores , pero me parece que considerar el filamento de una lámpara una bobina , sería hilar demasiado demasiado fino.

Si , son peligrosas con bobinas de relés o con motores.

Probá el circuito reemplazando la lámpara _por_ una lámpara ideal o mejor aún , poniendo leds a ver cómo se comporta.

Cuanto mide el pico de esos transitorios que no llego a verlo ?


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los transitorios se producirían por la presencia de bobinas-inductores , pero me parece que considerar el filamento de una lámpara una bobina , sería hilar demasiado demasiado fino.


 
Yo también pensé lo mismo pero igual puse un diodo invertido por las dudas la lampara provocara el pico y el efecto se repite igual. La lampara me aparece como de 50Ohm. Como no me deja poner 0 OHm, le puse 0,5 Ohms y se genera el mismo transitorio. No tengo opcion de modificar los Hy. 

Entonces puse un led como me sugerís y pasa lo mismo. ¿Será entonces un comportamiento del MOS?

Los picos son de 15V ya que en el osciloscopio del soft tengo seleccionados 5V x división. Y tomando las imágenes para que pudieras ver mejor, se me ocurrió que estoy midiendo en AC (lo que consideré lógico para ver un transitorio) pero cuando lo paso a DC todo funciona bien y no hay ningún "efecto secundario".

La base de tiempo es de 0,5ms.
Estoy trabajando en 15V para considerar sobre voltajes como mencioné antes.

Está errado mi concepto de medir el transitorio en AC?


GRACIAS POR TOMARTE TIEMPO EN AYUDARME.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2015)

Si no veo mal está en la escala de 5 mV


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 12, 2015)

No, no. La "perilla" del centro permite un ajuste fino y te señala valores en milivolts. En este caso esta marcando cero milivolts. En la perilla exterior se seleccionan los voltios y en este caso están marcando 5. Es decir que tengo seleccionado 5,0 voltios por división.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2015)

5 Voltios no matan a nadie  , llevalo a la práctica tranquilo


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 13, 2015)

Es que no son 5V...son 15, porque son 5V por division. Y en la imagen aparecen 12,5V aprox porque apagaba la luz que "dispara" al MOS para poder poner ambos picos en la misma imagen. Es decir, cuando se dispara el MOS genera un pico hacia abajo de aprox 15V (la tensión de alimentación) y cuando apago la luz que dispara el MOS, se genera un pico de 15V (la tensión de alimentación de nuevo) hacia arriba. Con 5 me animo a conectarlo en el auto. Con más ya no...de cagón nomás...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2015)

El miedo no es tonto 

Probalo con un díodo Schottky entre la salida de la lámpara original y el Gate

Osciloscopio en dc


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 15, 2015)

Probé con el diodo como indicas y la respuesta es la misma. Quizás mi análisis está errado en el uso del osciloscopio ya que me indicas ponerlo en DC. Creía que el análisis de transitorios debe hacerse en AC porque al fin los picos son en ambos sentidos. Estaré pifiando por ahí? 



Fogonazo: te parece que esto se podría pasar a dudas en general o simulación? Dos cabezas piensan mejor que una ... y cientos de cabezas?  Quizás alguien ya lidió con algo similar y me puede ahorrar mucho tiempo o bien, servirle a muchos otros.


EDITO: al poner el osciloscopio en DC el transitorio de las imagenes desaparece como indicaba al principio, pero en AC el transitorio se mantiene. Si bien el mismo se observa en la lámpara, en el Gate es igual y opuesto.


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 17, 2015)

Fogonazo: necesito por favor una respuesta para saber si posteo nuevamente copiando lo tratado hasta aquí o podés mover el topic completo a simulación o dudas en general. Sigo probando "soluciones mágicas" para encontrar el por qué del transitorio pero no logro resolverlo.



Gracias por mover el post aqui.

Ojalá alguien de todos los que usan el Proteus tengan una idea de qué pasa con este circuito y por qué tengo ese transitorio tan feo.
Probé poner una R para ver si la L disminuye y nada.


----------



## chclau (Dic 17, 2015)

A mi me parece que las resistencias que estas usando son demasiado grandes.

Alguien tiene que cargar y descargar la capacitancia del gate y con esas resistencias se hace muy dificil. Tampoco entiendo por que hacer un divisor de tension, yo dejaria la resistencia inferior (de un valor de 50K) y arriba solamente el pulsador.


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 18, 2015)

Gracias *chclau* por tu aporte . La verdad es que probé esas resistencia porque buscaba evitar que la compu del auto detecte que estoy poniendole algo a su circuito y que me apague todo. Con altos valores la corriente es menor y en realidad nunca pensé en la capacitancia del gate en la descarga. Entiendo el punto. Cambio el valor y el circuito, simulo nuevamente y el mismo resultado. En realidad no se si lo importante es cuanto se aplica a la lámpara. Lo que importa por ahora (creo yo) es lo que se ve en el gate que es lo que verá la computadora del auto. En amarillo el canal A (lampara) y en rosa el canal C (gate). El primer pico es por presionar el botón, el segundo por soltarlo.

Es que estoy usando mal el osciloscopio o tengo un problema en el circuito?  
No logro darme cuenta...

Agrego: el divisor de tensión es por las curvas del IRF530 que indican un valor de gate entre 6 y 7V aprox. Y como la tensión del auto es de 12 a 14V, pues...por eso. Me explico?

Edito:ups me olvide subir la imagen...aqui va...


----------



## chclau (Dic 19, 2015)

Ah ya caigo cual es tu problema.

Esos pulsos no existen, el problema es que estas usando el osciloscopio en modo AC coupled.

Tenes que usar DC coupled


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 22, 2015)

Cincuenta millones de gracias *chclau*!!!!

Ahora vamos a la teoría si tenés ganas de enseñarme...

Por qué? Es decir, por qué debe ir en DC? Si lo que busco es medir un transitorio, el mismo no es en AC? Al pasarlo a DC funciona perfectamente como me dicta la razón y luego la física (en ese orden? ) pero no entiendo porque no se debe medir en DC si al fin es una conexión y desconexión? No hay chispa porque no hay contactos, pero y las capacidades y otras yerbas propias del semiconductor? Estoy hilando muy fino?

Gracias por tu respuesta nuevamente.
Saludos!!!


----------



## chclau (Dic 22, 2015)

Para eso tenes que entender que quiere decir DC coupled y AC coupled.

No tiene nada que ver con que la onda sea "de continua" o "de alterna", que quieras ver su regimen transitorio, o permanente.

La unica diferencia entre los dos modos de funcionamiento es que en AC coupled se supone que la señal tiene una componente de continua QUE NO NOS INTERESA por lo que el osciloscopio intercala un capacitor en serie para anular tal componente de continua y dejar solo la parte de alterna. Este modo es muy util cuando tenemos una señal variable de pequeña magnitud montada sobre una continua de gran magnitud. 

En realidad, y entre nosotros, yo creo que en toda mi vida si use dos o tres veces el modo AC coupled es mucho. Pero supongo que eso sera en mi caso. Si el modo esta... debe ser porque hay gente que lo usa, y mucho. Por ejemplo, para eliminar una componente de continua grande yo prefiero usar la opcion de offset y no AC coupled que como ya vimos te puede confundir... y bastante.

Saludos, y de nada, para eso estamos.


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 22, 2015)

Nuevamente muchas gracias por el tiempo para responderme, hay muchos que están como decís, pero pocos son los que responden y se toman el trabajo de ayudar desinteresadamente. La verdad es que ese "poco" de personas son únicas y hacen única a su persona. Cuántos vivirán de preguntar, resolver sus asuntos (y hasta quizás cobrar por ello) y jamás dicen gracias o les reconocen la ayuda. No quiero ser de esos!!!

Un profe me dijo una vez que es preferible parecer tonto 5 minutos preguntando algo tonto para otros pero confuso para uno a serlo por el resto de la vida por no haberse animado a preguntar algo tal vez obvio para otros..

Volviendo al tema, no entiendo por qué medir un transitorio en DC, es decir, no entiendo esto: "_No tiene nada que ver con que la onda sea "de continua" o "de alterna", que quieras ver su regimen transitorio, o permanente._" y justamente no entiendo porque el transitorio lo considero AC, no? Es ese mi error? 

A ver si me puedo explicar: quiero ver el transitorio en el gate y en la lampara para ver que "verá" la computadora del auto. La tensión es obviamente DC, cómo debo usar el osciloscopio para ver el transitorio? Obviamente en coupled como me enseñaste, pero en DC o en AC? Por qué?

Abrazo y gracias desde el otro lado del mundo!!!!


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2015)

426ivan dijo:


> Nuevamente muchas gracias por el tiempo para responderme, hay muchos que están como decís, pero pocos son los que responden y se toman el trabajo de ayudar desinteresadamente. La verdad es que ese "poco" de personas son únicas y hacen única a su persona. Cuántos vivirán de preguntar, resolver sus asuntos (y hasta quizás cobrar por ello) y jamás dicen gracias o les reconocen la ayuda. No quiero ser de esos!!!
> 
> Un profe me dijo una vez que es preferible parecer tonto 5 minutos preguntando algo tonto para otros pero confuso para uno a serlo por el resto de la vida por no haberse animado a preguntar algo tal vez obvio para otros..
> 
> ...



Hola...Lo que estas viendo es la carga y descarga del capacitor que tienen internamente el Osiloscopio al acompañar la señal de conmutación.
Revisa o realizar el experimento con un simulador y te darás cuenta mas fácil.
Saludos.
Ric.


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 22, 2015)

UPAAAA!!!! Esa ni siquiera la había pensado!!!!

Gracias Ric!!!!

Es decir que lo que veo en el transitorio no necesariamente es una respuesta del circuito sino que quizás el simulador del proteus está considerando la capacidad del osciloscopio por tenerlo en AC? 

En la segunda imagen hiciste un cambiaso de AC a DC, no? Qué bárbaro como cambia!!!!

Gracias gente. 
Un abrazo!!


----------

